# Glyphen2010 Checking In from Omaha, NE



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello all,

I've been around the Haunt community on other forums for a couple years now. I believe I had a profile here but I couldn't log into it so I created a new one.

Anyways, my friend Pat and I have been doing an extensive yard haunt now for about 6 years. We have a blog we update regularly and a facebook page for friends. It will be nice to get to know a few new Haunters!

Here's our blog for those that are interested:

http://hookshauntedhollow.blogspot.com/


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi G!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum enjoy


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

glad to have you!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Glyphy!!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Glyph!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Glyph!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Great stuff Glyphen! Welcome!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks everyone! nice to see some familiar faces too!


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi & Welcome! I looked at your blog & the Army guy is awesome! I also can't wait to see your Crazy Cat lady. The thought of that cracks me up !!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Can't believe I didn't see you here. That's what I get for spending more then a day away from this forum!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Well hello G, how the heck are you?!?! Really good to see you here!! Now, get to work!!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

such Demands dixie!
.
.
.
Ok ok.....so I like the abuse!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Welcome, Glyph!


----------

